# First Solo Trip



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Made my first solo trip last night. Great night to be on the water....even if I had not gotten anything.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow it looks like you had a pretty good night! How big was your biggest one there?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I would guess around 4 lbs. Here is a pic from a few weeks ago and it was a "hoss".


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

:w00t: Ya that is definitely a hoss to say the least! I'm hoping to stick a few this weekend! When is dinner?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

those are some very nice flounder. How big was the hoss? did u get a weight or measurement on him?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I did put a tape on it. 23".


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice job !
Could you tell me about your gig set up and where you bought it ?
I just started gigging and have been out twice in Choctawhatchee Bay, seeing lots of life at night but so far no flounder. :wallbash:
Any suggestions out there on the Forum from you "Gigging Veterans" on which tides and times are best, best types of bottom, general areas where they will be holding this time of year, ect.
Thanks in advance for your time and suggestions !
Capt Rick
Niceville, FL


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Capt Rick, I am a newbie. But you are welcome to all my knowledge.....ok, you just got all of it. LOL

I have found in looking for Flounder that bait fish are always present or close by. Also, I have done well around "inlets". Even drainage run offs have been productive. An good example would be a canal or river mouth. 

Get an idea where to go from talking with the local veteran bait shop guy or tackle shop. Once you know where they are (general area) just start scouting the area and soon you will find them. I have yet to try all the areas I have been told about - so far maybe 20%.

And finally, I prefer to go on a high tide - a few hours either side of it. My focus is around Dauphin Island. My gig's were bought from a member here. I drove to Pensacola and got two titanium ones that he manufactures. My poles are standard pool equipment. I have had to repair one of the poles so far (bolt tore out of the thin aluminum) and have ordered new poles from skinnywaterproducts.com - thanks to a posting here a few days ago.

My lights are halogen and work fine although I am swiching a few of them out in favor of 400 watt HPS. If they are as good as reported maybe all will be HPS's.

Good luck and if I can answer any questions feel free to ask.

ruggedmetal.com is the gig head source.


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input OverKill, that's some helpful information I will put to good use.:notworthy:
Capt Rick
Niceville FL


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a nice haul right there.


----------



## Ronman (Sep 18, 2010)

Good Job !


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

congrats on the first solo trip, looks like you got it down.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Went last night. I don't know why I didn't start gigging years ago! My daughter bailed after an hour and then things got going.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Evening Capt. Rick
Some of the best floundering of the year is about to happen. When it starts turning cooler and they start their migration, things can get real productive, I like channels / deep water going to a shallow bank. My best nights are when we have a rising tide in the early morning. Although can usually find a limit on any tide. You will just get more sleep with a good tide movement. Also a full moon can be your enemy as they are alot more skiddish. If you can find it clear try Ft. Morgan in late Oct/ early Nov.as I've gigged a limit of quality fish within an hour. Takes me longer to launch than to have a limit and you can be choosy because it seems you see more quality fish{over 3 lbs.}I also like Perdido pass if you can catch it calm. Hope this helps.
bamafan611


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

overkill said:


> Went last night. I don't know why I didn't start gigging years ago! My daughter bailed after an hour and then things got going.


It's been seeming like the later at night the better lately :thumbsup:


----------

